
Ask HN: Hey guys Anybody to use my application? - koched
That is like a newspaper to post a news.
You can post an article with explanation or opinion, summarizing, or just a news.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.newsppool
======
ftoo
Can you add some contact info in your bio? Hard to give private feedback
otherwise.

~~~
koched
I added an email.

